# My Fiesta In The Park 2015 pictures



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's some of my Fiesta In The Park picture's which I've had a go at editing using lightroom






























































Cheer's Brian


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Some awesome cars there!!

The cage on the first one is very cool!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A fine collection of cars and some nice colors on display and to top it off with lovely weather, what more could you ask for?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lots and lots of lovely pics of some very nice cars indeed.

Thank you!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Some terrific examples there and you've done a great job of taking the photo's :thumb:

I used to have a Mk1 XR2 in Caspian blue - was terrific - should have kept it


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

That yellow Mk5 is my friends. I haven't been to FiTP for like 5/6 years ha


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice pictures :thumb:


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

Love the last one, is that a trilby on the parcel shelf?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great pictures, thanks for taking the time to share.


----------

